# HR44 & C41 Out of sync



## tekman (Feb 4, 2009)

I had an HR44 and a C41 installed yesterday. They are in adjoining rooms and are most often tuned to the same channel for live viewing of sports events and news as we move between the two rooms. There is a very noticable out of sync condition between the two, 4-5 seconds. They replace an HR24 and H25, which had never exihibited any type of out of sync condition. Has anyone else had this problem? Does anyone know of a possible solution?

Thanks, Larry


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since the C41 is playing from the HR44 through the network there is always going to be a delay add to this the difference in the video processor of each TV and this task is impossible


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

When you are watching live TV on the genie, its actually live. But with the client, its actually playing in the live buffer, and its basically the same as playing a currently recording TV show via Whole Home Service in another room.

There's is two work abounds that I can think of. One is to hit pause and play on the genie till they sync up well enough to not notice. The other is to get that h25 back. Your lose full access to your genie, but you'd get back true live tv and could set up recordings and playback like you used to be able to. But its not as versitle with the buffers and full series manager, etc.


----------



## tekman (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was afraid that this would be the case. I guess I will mute the volume in the room with the C41 and increase the volume on the HR44.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I have that echo effect between my kitchen H25 and my living room HR34. It's the HR34 that's a second or two behind.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

That's because the HR34 is a DVR and its buffering the signal, causing a slight delay.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and as I said, even if it was not a DVR, different TV processes the signal differently so there is always going to be an echo (delay) from one TV to another


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's because the HR34 is a DVR and its buffering the signal, causing a slight delay.


Actually directv DVRs themselves will show you a live signal and also buffer and don't enter the actual buffer till you hit pause or rewind. This is easily proven by watching a DVR and a non DVR next to each other. They will be at the same place in a show. Mini genie clients however are totally different and off by a significant amount of time because they are playing from a buffer.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

I have that echo effect between my kitchen H25 and my living room HR34. It's the HR34 that's a second or two behind.
Then why the above comment?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Then why the above comment?


See what peds said. The delay when you are in a buffer is significant just like it is over Whole Home Service when you are streaming something that you are still recording live. 

Directv DVRs are fairly unique in this manner. And there's a big difference between an echo and out of sync. When you using a genie mini, its out of sync, not like an echo. An h25 is just an echo based n what decider said, but mine was pretty darn close to the same last time I messed with that. Heck it could even be delayed slightly to cause an echo by running through a av receiver.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Back when I got my first DirecTV DVR, it was delayed a little bit from the non-DVR receiver. Now that all my receivers are DVRs, I notice that they aren't all synced either, when playing music channels, one will always be a little ahead of one of the others. No way to pause them to get around it either. Sometimes a reboot will get them close, With a DVR, you are never truly "live".


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

BTW. I've been talking about HDD buffering delays, not video/audio processing and streaming delays.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harperhometheater said:


> BTW. I've been talking about HDD buffering delays, not video/audio processing and streaming delays.


And again, Ill say there is no delay due to buffering to a hard drive of any kind. I just reconfirmed this on my system. The difference between the sound on a genie and a h receiver is so slight its a slight echo. Its not a delay. It is not due to the program being recorded to the hard drive first and then read from it. ANd if it is, its better than any other ever produced. That is the way it happens for genie clients though, and why they have a significant delay over probably 1.5 seconds or so, maybe more.

Directv is the only dvr that I have found to date to work like this though. They seem to split their live feed coming in and send one directly to the tv, an record the other.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

And how are you confirming this?


----------

